# Reeb interior pre hung doors. Poorly built.



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife worked for a yard I dealt with back in the 80's and when Reeb set up for them to tour the plant the rep proudly said "Reeb is beeR spelled backwards"


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're in the Northeast, try Harvey for Therma Tru doors. As far as I know, they have their own door shop in New Hampshire.

https://www.harveybp.com/find-a-warehouse/


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

"Staining" fiberglass sucks. You really aren't staining it like a wood door. You're just putting a layer of stain onto the fiberglass. I've seen faux finished steel doors that looked more like wood, than stained fiberglass doors.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering, they still suck lol

Just ordered 3 exterior doors, quality is worse than usual. Rep told me them and masonite are both lacking due to how busy everyone is. 

I'm going to check with a local yard, I know they do interior doors and I think I saw they will do exterior.

-Rich


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I have been complaining to Kuikens, 84 lumber and all the reps about Reebs quality for years and nothing ever changes! but it seems to me it has become worse in the last 2 years... Almost every pre-hung door order I receive has had all the problems described, Including, no bevels, poor hinge routing either too deep, too shallow, or over cut, most hinge screw over tighten and turned out and installed cocked on an angle sticking out past the surface of the hinge, Lock mortise too deep , too low or too high in the jamb location. Most all of my recent Thema-Tru entrance doors have been poorly assembled as well with me having to spend an hour or two in the field fixing hinge mortises, screws, weather-striping, doors hung too low on the frame, piss poor reveals... Should I go on?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I sent this to my rep at the lumberyard and told him it made me think of reeb






-Rich


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

RickP said:


> "Staining" fiberglass sucks. You really aren't staining it like a wood door. You're just putting a layer of stain onto the fiberglass. I've seen faux finished steel doors that looked more like wood, than stained fiberglass doors.


This is a 2 year old post, but yeah man. I'm never "staining" a Therma-Tru again. In fact, I don't even like painting them anymore. It just looks like **** and makes me feel stupid. Never again.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I shot the fire door with Emerald, that came out pretty nice. I had to brush/ roll the exterior door because Resiliance was too thick to shoot through the gun I was using


----------



## Mentallyenabled89 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think reebs are getting worse. The margins are extremely inconsistent. On every door the top mortise is to shallow on the door. The jambs are always bent. They use 1/2 18 gauge nails to put the doorstops in. I dont even understand why our suppliers even use them. They have no right to be raising theyre prices. They should seel those pieces of **** at a dollar store.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

rrk said:


> They have been that way for years, Black was that way also, Bridgewater wholesalers is slightly better.
> 
> Definitely should complain but not much will get done


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

rblakes1 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, they still suck lol
> 
> Just ordered 3 exterior doors, quality is worse than usual. Rep told me them and masonite are both lacking due to how busy everyone is.
> 
> ...


Sure Rich, zero effort or facts in a post . Usually means your a hack and a fake.
Reeb is the best distributor around. Far better then any others. More products better service. I have dealt with them all since the 90's. Reeb hands down.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

Bridgewater is better? Lol, you obviously aRe not a contractor. No one at Bridgewater thinks they are better then Reeb.
I heard your work is not that good.
See no facts, means nothing.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

Mentallyenabled89 said:


> I think reebs are getting worse. The margins are extremely inconsistent. On every door the top mortise is to shallow on the door. The jambs are always bent. They use 1/2 18 gauge nails to put the doorstops in. I dont even understand why our suppliers even use them. They have no right to be raising theyre prices. They should seel those pieces of **** at a dollar store.


Do not agree with you. Hang a Dr as good or better then any others out there. Best selection and service as well.
They do not use 1/2"18 gauge nails for stops, that is just stupid on a 11/16 jmb. Flat out Lie....
I have never heard of a door jamb bent. It is wood could it bow, yes. So could anyones they don't make the wood.
Think you are good, could alw


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

TimNJ said:


> I don't buy REEB interior doors anymore. Last order was prepainted and they drilled the latch holes 3/8" lower than what the knob bore was.
> I sent them all back and the rep tried to say they were "in tolerance".
> 
> Maybe you want to check again, Reeb does not finish interior doors. Never did. How would you get a finished dr from a company that doesn't have tht capability You sure you have the right company?


----------



## Mentallyenabled89 (Dec 9, 2020)

Get the **** out of here. You must work for them or have very low standards when it comes to perfection. Great service my ****in ass im still waiting on 6 doors from that order from god knows how long ago.


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)

JJF said:


> Are their any others here that have had the same experience with these door? I just installed 24 new doors into a customer's new home and every one of them was the most poorly built doors I have ever seen in the last 22 yrs of installing prehungs.. they used 3/8"screws to mount the hinges which most of them were stripped, the cutouts for the hinges were not deep enough in the jams and they stuck out, cutouts for the door knobs and striker plates did not line up with each other, door stops were all too tight and poorly nailed. Its goes on and on. Just can't believe it....I feel horrible for the homeowner...


Same thing (probably worse) still happening with Reeb. All the things you mentioned and more. I even got a door that had one side casing leg attached backwards....yes, backside of the casing facing outward, mitered to a properly installed head piece.. it took me a minute to believe it even though I was looking right at it. I wish there were more options for interior pre-hung doors.


Truth hurts said:


> Sure Rich, zero effort or facts in a post . Usually means your a hack and a fake.
> Reeb is the best distributor around. Far better then any others. More products better service. I have dealt with them all since the 90's. Reeb hands down.


You must have a different Reeb than what this thread is about. Reeb is the worst, and not getting any better. Everything I've read (besides your post) is exactly the issue every one in this area has with them. Please let us all know who the Reeb you're referring to is. Thanks.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Truth hurts said:


> Sure Rich, zero effort or facts in a post . Usually means your a hack and a fake.
> Reeb is the best distributor around. Far better then any others. More products better service. I have dealt with them all since the 90's. Reeb hands down.




I just saw this, maybe I'll post pics this weekend if I feel like wasting time with you

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

...


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)




----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Look on the bright side at least you have all the screws and they are the same finish and not stripped


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Did they even attempt to mortise the hinge? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

JJF said:


> Are their any others here that have had the same experience with these door? I just installed 24 new doors into a customer's new home and every one of them was the most poorly built doors I have ever seen in the last 22 yrs of installing prehungs.. they used 3/8"screws to mount the hinges which most of them were stripped, the cutouts for the hinges were not deep enough in the jams and they stuck out, cutouts for the door knobs and striker plates did not line up with each other, door stops were all too tight and poorly nailed. Its goes on and on. Just can't believe it....I feel horrible for the homeowner...


everyone is having issues. Not as bad as what you say. If they were that bad, you didn't do your job in inspecting doors. Always take care of their issues is what I have found out. Great service department as well. Did you contact anyone besides coming here?


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

TimNJ said:


> Didn't see this.
> 
> I now get interior doors through HD or Lowes.
> They sell Masonite and I can get them with wood instead of the cheap fiber edges that the screws strip out on.
> ...


you are being fooled. lol, Reeb is the only person who sells wood edge molded doors. lowes, depot and other door suppliers are fiber. I checked, did you?


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

TimNJ said:


> I don't buy REEB interior doors anymore. Last order was prepainted and they drilled the latch holes 3/8" lower than what the knob bore was.
> I sent them all back and the rep tried to say they were "in tolerance".


Reeb does not do prefinished interior doors, no one does.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

rrk said:


> what distributor then?


Reeb is still the best of the distributors. Ask lumber yards, material quality service and after sale service they are far better.
I see complaints here, I had issues , service department came out rectified it and give me discount for next order. Sound like quality service to me.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

kirked said:


> Read inconsistent reviews before I bought it. Some people had the same problem I did, some liked it. When I spoke to Reeb, they didn't sound that surprised. Asked me if there was a exp. date on the stain. No? They offered me a new kit pretty quickly so that tells me they've heard this song before. Considering it was nearly $90, I took it. I certainly wasn't going to risk trying it again.


Try doing some research. that stain kit is a Therma Tru stain kit. Reeb does Reeb Finish. Great finish and warranty. Think it is 10 years.


wsc said:


> View attachment 512238
> View attachment 512238





wsc said:


> View attachment 512238
> View attachment 512238


I see one hinge. Did you report it? I am telling you service gets out and takes care of the issues. Try BWI, you will be waiting for years. Everyone makes errors, I go with the guy who services after the sale. Good luck bud


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

rblakes1 said:


> I just saw this, maybe I'll post pics this weekend if I feel like wasting time with you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


waaaaa


wsc said:


> Same thing (probably worse) still happening with Reeb. All the things you mentioned and more. I even got a door that had one side casing leg attached backwards....yes, backside of the casing facing outward, mitered to a properly installed head piece.. it took me a minute to believe it even though I was looking right at it. I wish there were more options for interior pre-hung doors.
> 
> You must have a different Reeb than what this thread is about. Reeb is the worst, and not getting any better. Everything I've read (besides your post) is exactly the issue every one in this area has with them. Please let us all know who the Reeb you're referring to is. Thanks.


Yeah, well I have used BWI and they are horrible. All fiber edge doors, no stock horrible service and quality. But, you know best go there. Been there done that. I have not heard one time if you reached out and had Reeb service out. I have, they took care of it. See if BWI has a service department to rectify issues...zzz zzzz zzz long wait, been there and done that as well. Wish you luck in this business environment


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)

Truth hurts said:


> everyone is having issues. Not as bad as what you say. If they were that bad, you didn't do your job in inspecting doors. Always take care of their issues is what I have found out. Great service department as well. Did you contact anyone besides coming here?


I am an interior trim carpenter by trade, have been for 25 years. I can see a few issues here and there but for the last 3 years, maybe longer, Reeb doors have steadily caused me to hate them. It's not my job to inspect door build, it's my job to install them properly. The issues are too numerous to name although a lot of them have been mentioned on this chat. And yes, the local lumber yard has been notified numerous times as well as the rep from Reeb. Nothing changes. We've sent back numerous doors for replacements but that a crap shoot hoping what comes in will be any better. I'm hoping our locals can find another source soon. Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes but truth hurts.


----------



## Truth hurts (Jan 8, 2021)

wsc said:


> I am an interior trim carpenter by trade, have been for 25 years. I can see a few issues here and there but for the last 3 years, maybe longer, Reeb doors have steadily caused me to hate them. It's not my job to inspect door build, it's my job to install them properly. The issues are too numerous to name although a lot of them have been mentioned on this chat. And yes, the local lumber yard has been notified numerous times as well as the rep from Reeb. Nothing changes. We've sent back numerous doors for replacements but that a crap shoot hoping what comes in will be any better. I'm hoping our locals can find another source soon. Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes but truth hurts.


trim carpenter, do you inspect the trim you get? What if it is clear and you get knots, not your issue either huh? Hey you can always build the doors yourself, but then you would not have anyone to complain about right. I have done contractor work fro Jersey shore to Poconos, Reeb may not be prefect, but they are better than the rest without a doubt. Go try BWI then come back on here. Hope you like fiber edge on everything.


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)

Ok I guess you're right and EVERYONE else on here is wrong.


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)

Truth hurts said:


> trim carpenter, do you inspect the trim you get? What if it is clear and you get knots, not your issue either huh? Hey you can always build the doors yourself, but then you would not have anyone to complain about right. I have done contractor work fro Jersey shore to Poconos, Reeb may not be prefect, but they are better than the rest without a doubt. Go try BWI then come back on here. Hope you like fiber edge on everything.


I never said the doors aren't my issue, they very much are. I'll explain it to you since you clearly don't understand. 
When a builder orders a trim package for the home they're building, it gets delivered to the site. Then, at the scheduled time, the trim sub arrived to install the package. Sure, attention is given by the trim sub to everything for damage or imperfection but shouldn't be as a secondary quality control person for Reeb. The doors they send out should be inspected at the time they ship them. But when you unpack the doors and find that hinges are literally falling off because most screws are stripped, casing and jambs aren't even close to being flush on the bottom, miters are terrible, and the hinges that aren't falling off are barely mortised, it really is a problem. 
You obviously haven't really dealt with Reeb. And as far as me building the doors myself, yes I could and would definitely be better than the childish product from them but who has the time for that?
I hope the relative of yours that works at Reeb realizes how ignorant you're making yourself look to defend them.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Truth hurts said:


> Sure Rich, zero effort or facts in a post . Usually means your a hack and a fake.
> Reeb is the best distributor around. Far better then any others. More products better service. I have dealt with them all since the 90's. Reeb hands down.


12/13 posts defending a door manufacturer that in your opinion, can do no wrong.

I think zero posts in any other thread definitely means you have an interest counter to a few guys venting about quality issues they regularly see.

I think attacking the character of people with a different experience than yours weakens your argument and makes you look like a troll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebuilder16 (Jun 17, 2021)

I joined this just to say how horrible of an experience I had with Reeb doors. I ordered them almost a year ago and its been a run around ever since. They cut most of them too short, one by 2 inches. All of the doors came with defects and trying to get these to even fit properly was a nightmare. They finally delivered the 3rd try on these today, and they were the worst of the bunch. Cracked casings, door stop was splintered and cracked and one was so damaged the panel was off the door. The hinges were bent and gauged, and didn't even sit in the frame. They beveled the side so much it was obviously waved and no amount of shims would take care of something like that. The knob holes were all off and had to be reworked. I can go on and on but I sent them back to the building supplier to day and said forget it, refund them all.


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2021)

Looks much like what I as a professional trim carpenter have been " dealing with" for quite some time. Again, I hope our local building supply finds another source soon and tells Reeb to go fly a kite.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

wsc said:


> Looks much like what I as a professional trim carpenter have been " dealing with" for quite some time. Again, I hope our local building supply finds another source soon and tells Reeb to go fly a kite.


Not too many distributors out there


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

At least all 3 hinges were off the same. 

One of the jamb legs also had about a 1/8" bow in it, and not in the easily fixable way...









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Only time I received consistently good quality pre-hung doors was when Kuiken Bros had their own shop in Fair Lawn. They did all their own hanging and assembly. Any NJ Kuiken Bros guys on here remember those days?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kuiken is out of my area, but I've heard good things about them. 

Opdyke has a door shop that was turning out nice work pre covid, haven't ordered anything from them recently but I know they were slammed and under staffed. They do only interior

Hamilton Supply has a shop and does interior and exterior, I'm planning on trying them out soon

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tymbar (2 mo ago)

All the shops in my area (central NJ) are pushing Reeb. Good to know it is to be avoided! 
Any updated suggestions on a good shops/brands for pre-hung shaker interior primed doors?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tymbar said:


> All the shops in my area (central NJ) are pushing Reeb. Good to know it is to be avoided!
> Any updated suggestions on a good shops/brands for pre-hung shaker interior primed doors?
> Thank you so much for your help!


For interior doors, Opdyke and Hamilton Building Supply both can do them in house. I haven't used HBS, but I've been happy with what Opdyke has done for me

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tymbar (2 mo ago)

rblakes1 said:


> For interior doors, Opdyke and Hamilton Building Supply both can do them in house. I haven't used HBS, but I've been happy with what Opdyke has done for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip on Opdyke and HBS! 
Any experience with BWI (now owned by Masonite)? That is a brand some shops fall back to when you refuse to consider Reeb.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a couple exterior doors coming from them in a couple weeks, we'll see how they do. 

Other than that, I don't think I've installed a BWI door in a decade

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I notice BWI for interior doors from my two go to suppliers. Exterior I used to see ODL ...I think and reeb does an alternate to thermatru.

On interior doors reeb kills me with misaligned head jambs, cocked hinge screws and MDF crummy stops all crooked.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Hung my own slabs today. The 6 panel colonist now became the coburn. Shrug....


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I did notice a bit better quality with the 3 exterior BWI doors I just did (they managed to actually sink all the hinge screws!)

There were still some small issues - some excess caulk around the lites, an errant staple that came through the head piece. But the doors and jambs required almost zero fussing with. So, that's a win

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

